# Promeris Is Fatal



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This came across from one of my other lists. I felt that it should be shared with everyone who has animals that may end up using this product.




> From another dog health list:
> Date: Wednesday, September 22, 2010, 11:21 AM
> 
> I wanted to share with the group something that happened to one of my
> ...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How horribly heartbreaking! Thanks for the heads up, Heather.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather...."Thank You" for sharing this info.!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!  That's awful. I am really leary of these flea/tick products after Gucci got very sick after her frontline dosage, I still don't know if it was just a coincidence or what, but not worth the risk

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Heather.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about this. Next time I see my vet I will tell him about it, too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this. Next time I see my vet I will tell him about it, too.


 Love that picture of Abby.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is such a tragic story. I will only use frontline. 

After using K-9 Advantix, freddie and Scudder started acting crazy. Right after I applied it they went off the wall nuts. Then they both broke out in a rash. The rash wouldn't go away with medication, it stayed for about 5 weeks. I think that's how long it took for the Advantix to get out of their systems.

Thanks for the warning. Maybe this will save another dogs life.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you for the warning heather. poor dog, poor owner.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> This is such a tragic story. I will only use frontline.
> 
> After using K-9 Advantix, freddie and Scudder started acting crazy. Right after I applied it they went off the wall nuts. Then they both broke out in a rash. The rash wouldn't go away with medication, it stayed for about 5 weeks. I think that's how long it took for the Advantix to get out of their systems.
> 
> Thanks for the warning. Maybe this will save another dogs life.


It is so scary to give anything to our dogs. I was also in Australian Shepherds before Havanese and they are just as sensitive as the Havanese are to several things. I am always very cautious to give any thing to my dogs.

This is my hope too is that if even one dogs life can be spared by getting to word out about this product, then I am happy. I pray that if this product is this bad, that it will be removed.

I can't help but feel so sad for what the owner has had to go through, and the poor dog losing his life at such a young age.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I can't imagine the anguish and pain she went through. It's hard enough to lose them when it's not preventable, but when it is . . . I will remember this and spread the word as well. Thanks Heather.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Heather, 
thanks for the heads up. I have stopped giving any flea/tick preventative as I just don't think I want to be giving all those chemicals to my dogs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Then is Frontline the one everyone has fewer complaints with all things considered...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Frontline is what all of the vets and breeders I have spoken to recommend. My vet said she had seen many negative reactions from Advantix in small dogs. Advantix can not be used on cats, so that is enough to make me skeptical of it. I use the Frontline topspot as opposed to the Frontline Plus. I figure it has less chemicals and since I use the frontline, they shouldn't have flee eggs which is what is the different between the topspot and plus (the plus kills flea eggs).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I get so upset when I read about these poor babies who just don't understand why they feel lousy all of a sudden. It makes me tear up.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Its so sad. I really wish people would try natural alternatives like brewers yeast tablets with garlic and apple cider vinegar rinses before going to chemical solutions. It seems so unnecessary to me, especially when I hear from people that have found ticks or fleas on their dogs while on these products. Obviously there are degrees to how dangerous each one is, but none of them are completely safe.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to agree, I am doubting all the flea and tick medications out there. I intend to try the product that was previously discussed on another thread I think. I will find it and give you the name if no one else remembers it. Sandy used it in her pasture and had no problem with fleas...not sure about ticks.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Is it diatomaceous earth or nemotodes?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Is it diatomaceous earth or nemotodes?


Yes, it is...I hope this will work for me. I live in a wooded area. I think Sir Winston gets his ticks from our walks though...he pokes his head in the grassy areas..smelling everything...


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you SO MUCH, Heather, for sharing this. What a terribly heartbreaking story. My next question was going to be, has anyone tried K9 Advantix. That question was also answered here, so the new product I just purchased went into the garbage. In our area we have very many rabbits that come into the yard. They are covered with fleas, and Cassie does a great job of chasing them out of the yard, but consequently we frequently find fleas on her. I may try diatomaceous earth, nemotodes, or do some further research on natural products.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

What a heartbreaking story. Just gut wrenching. And the kind of thing that strikes fear in my heart because I just dont know if I could survive losing Dionna. 

I am currently using vectra but not doing the full application. She does not like it but did not have a bad reaction this time mainly because I did not use the whole thing. I am thinking of switching to frontline--what specific kind do you all recommend? And also, could somebody write more about the more holistic approaches?

I know my groomer has two dogs that are allergic to all topicals so I plan on asking her what she does. That appointment is this Tuesday so I will pass along any suggestions she has.

andra


----------

